# Memorial Day 2008



## pbfoot (May 24, 2008)

Enjoy the weekend you guys down south even if it causes me lots of extra work and aggravation as I wend my way through the traffic


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2008)

Thanks pbfoot, and you to. Drive safe and have a great weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

I salute those who have served as well as those with whom I have served. I salute those that have paid the ultimate sacrifice. I salute those from all conflicts prior and to the men of my Division who did not return and the men after them who will not return.

Thank you to all veterans!


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I salute those who have served as well as those with whom I have served. I salute those that have paid the ultimate sacrifice. I salute those from all conflicts prior and to the men of my Division who did not return and the men after them who will not return.
> 
> Thank you to all veterans!



Amen to that!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day.

I want to give thanks to all who served that allows me my freedom today. Free to agree and disagree without fear. 

Thank you all.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better myself, Adler.


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I salute those who have served as well as those with whom I have served. I salute those that have paid the ultimate sacrifice. I salute those from all conflicts prior and to the men of my Division who did not return and the men after them who will not return.
> 
> Thank you to all veterans!



Hear, Hear !! Well said, Chris. I echo your sentiments. I only lost one 
friend in Nam.... but that was one too many....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## rochie (May 24, 2008)

such a way with words adler could not agree more


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Here is a list of the men from my Division who were lost in Iraq when I was there. They are not forgotten!

SSG Christopher E. Cutchall
D Troop, 4th Cavalry
September 29, 2003
2LT Todd J. Bryant
C Company, 1-34 Armor
October 31, 2003
SSG Gary L. Collins
A Company, 1-16 Infantry
November 8, 2003
SSG Mark D. Vasquez
A Company, 1-16 Infantry
November 8, 2003
SPC Josph L. Lister
B Company, 1-34 Armor
November 20, 2003
SPC Thomas J. Sweet II
Service Battery, 1-5 Field Artillery
November 27, 2003
SPC Uday Singh
C Company, 1-34 Armor
December 1, 2003
SGT Ryan C. Young
A Company, 1-16 Infantry
December 2, 2003
SGT Jarrod W. Black
B Company, 1-34 Armor
December 12, 2003
SGT Dennis A. Corral
C Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 1, 2004
SFC Gregory B. Hicks
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 8, 2004
SPC William R. Sturges Jr.
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 24, 2004
SPC Jason K. Chappell
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 24, 2004
SGT Randy S. Rosenberg
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 24, 2004
CPT Matthew J. August
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 27, 2004
SFC James T. Hoffman
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 27, 2004
SGT Travis A. Moothart
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 27, 2004
SSG Sean G. Landrus
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 29, 2004
PFC Nichole M. Frye
415th Civil Affairs Battalion
February 16, 2004
2LT Jeffrey C. Graham
C Company, 1-34 Armor
February 19, 2004
SPC Roger G. Ling
C Company, 1-34 Armor
February 19, 2004
SFC Richard S. Gottfried
HHC, Division Support Command
March 9, 2004
SSG Joe L. Dunigan Jr.
B Company, 1-16 Infantry
March 11, 2004
SPC Christopher K. Hill
B Company, 1-16 Infantry
March 11, 2004
CPT John F. Kurth
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 13, 2004
SPC Jason C. Ford
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 13, 2004
SPC Jocelyn L. Carrasquillo
HHC, 1-120 Infantry
March 13, 2004
SPC Tracy L. Laramore
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 17, 2004
SPC Clint R. Matthews
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 19, 2004
PFC Ernest H. Sutphin
B Battery, 2-11 Field Artillery
March 19, 2004
PFC Jason C. Ludlam
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
March 19, 2004
PFC Dustin L. Kreider
B Company, 1-26 Infantry
March 21, 2004
SPC Adam D. Froehlich
C Battery, 1-6 Field Artillery
March 25, 2004
1LT Doyle M. Hufstedler
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
SPC Sean R. Mitchell
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
SPC Michael G. Karr Jr.
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
PFC Cleston C. Raney
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
PVT Brandon L. Davis
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
PFC John D. Amos II
C Company, 1-21 Infantry
April 4, 2004
SGT Lee D. Todacheene
HHC, 1-77 Armor
April 6, 2004
SFC Marvin L. Miller
C Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
April 7, 2004
SPC Isaac M. Nieves
A Company, 82nd Engineer Battalion
April 8, 2004
SFC Raymond E. Jones
C Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
April 9, 2004
SSG Toby W. Mallet
C Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
April 9, 2004
SPC Allen J. Vandayburg
C Company, 2-2 Infantry
April 9, 2004
SPC Peter G. Enos
HHB, 1-7 Field Artillery
April 9, 2004
SGT William C. Eckhart
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
April 10, 2004
PFC Nathan P. Brown
C Company, 2-108 Infantry
April 11, 2004
SSG Victor A. Rosaleslomeli
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
April 13, 2004
SGT Christopher Ramirez
B Company, 1-16 Infantry
April 14, 2004
SPC Richard K. Trevithick
C Company, 9th Engineer Battalion
April 14, 2004
SGT Brian M. Wood
A Company, 9th Engineer Battalion
April 16, 2004
SPC Marvin A. Camposiles
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
April 17, 2004
PFC Shawn C. Edwards
B Company, 121st Signal Battalion
April 23, 2004
SPC Martin W. Kondor
A Company, 1-63 Armor
April 29, 2004
SGT Joshua S. Ladd
367th Maintenance Company
April 30, 2004
SPC Trevor A. Win’e
24th Quartermaster Company
May 1, 2004
CPT John E. Tipton
HHC, 1-16 Infantry
May 2, 2004
SSG Todd E. Nunes
A Company, 1-21 Infantry
May 2, 2004
CPT Christopher J. Kenny
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
May 3, 2004
SSG Marvin R. Sprayberry III
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
May 3, 2004
SGT Gregory L. Wahl
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
May 3, 2004
PFC Lyndon A. Marcus
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
May 3, 2004
SPC James J. Holmes
C Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
May 8, 2004
SPC Phillip D. Brown
B Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
May 8, 2004
SPC Marcos O. Nolasco
B Company, 1-33 Field Artillery
May 18, 2004
SSG Joseph P. Garyantes
B Company, 1-63 Armor
May 18, 2004
SPC Michael C. Campbell
Headquarters Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
May 19, 2004
SPC Owen D. Witt
B Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
May 23, 2004
PFC Richard H. Rosas
3-62 Air Defense Artillery, 10th Mt. Div.
May 25, 2004
PFC James P. Lamber t
3-62 Air Defense Artillery, 10th Mt. Div.
May 25, 2004
PFC Jeremiah D. Smith
A Company, 1-34 Armor
May 26, 2004
PFC Marcus J. Johnson


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

-Continued-

D Battery, 4-3 Air Defense Artillery
June 1, 2004
LCPL Todd J. Bolding
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 3, 2004
CPT Humayun S. M. Khan
HHC, 201st Forward Support Bn.
June 8, 2004
PFC Jason N. Lynch
C Company, 1-6 Field Artillery
June 18, 2004
CPL Tommy L. Parker Jr.
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 21,2004
LCPL Deshon E. Otey
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 21, 2004
LCPL Pedro Contreras
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 21, 2004
LCPL Juan Lopez
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 21, 2004
2LT Andre D. Tyson
A Company, 579th Engineer Battalion
June 22, 2004
SPC Patrick R. McCaffrey Sr.
A Company, 579th Engineer Battalion
June 22, 2004
CPT Christopher S. Cash
A Company, 1-120 Infantry
June 24, 2004
SPC Daniel A. Desens
A Company, 1-120 Infantry
June 24, 2004
2LT Brian D. Smith
A Company, 1-34 Armor
July 2, 2004
SPC Samuel R. Bowen
HSC, 216th Engineer Battalion
July 7, 2004
SGT Robert E. Colvill
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC Sonny G. Sampler
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC Collier Barcus
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC William R. Emanuel
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC Joseph M. Garmback Jr.
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
MSG Linda A. Tarango-Griess
267th Ordnance Company
July 11, 2004
SGT Jeremy J. Fischer
267th Ordnance Company
July 11, 2004
SGT Dustin W. Peters
314th Logistics Readiness Squadron
July 11, 2004
PFC Torry D. Harris
12th Chemical Company
July 13, 2004
SFC David A. Hartman
401st Transportation Company
July 17, 2004
PFC Nicholas H. Blodgett
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
July 21, 2004
SGT Tatijana Reed
66th Transportation Company
July 22, 2004
PFC Torey J. Dantzler
66th Transportation Company
July 22, 2004
SPC Nicholas Zangara
C Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
July 24, 2004
SGT Deforest L. Talbert
C Company, 1-150 Armor
July 27, 2004
PFC Joseph F. Herndon
A Company, 1-27 Infantry
July 29, 2004
SPC Anthony J. Dixon
B Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
August 1, 2004
SGT Armando Hernandez
B Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
August 1, 2004
SPC Donald R. McCune II
1-161 Infantry, 81st BCT
August 5, 2004
CPT Andrew R. Houghton
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
August 9, 2004
1LT Neil Anthony Santoriello
1-34 Armor, 1st BCT
August 13, 2004
SGT Daniel M. Shepherd
1-16 Infantry Regiment
August 15, 2004
1LT Charles L. Wilkins III
A Company, 216th Engineer Battalion
August 20, 2004
SPC Ryan A. Martin
A Company, 216th Engineer Battalion
August 20, 2004
2LT Matthew R. Stovall
401st Transportation Company, 167th CSG
August 22, 2004
SPC Charles L. Neeley
454th Transportation Company, 232nd CSG
August 25, 2004
A1C Carl L. Anderson
494th AEF, 835th CSG
August 29, 2004
SPC Joseph C. Thibodeaux
HHC, 2nd Brigade, 25th ID
September 1, 2004
SPC Brandon M. Read
125th Transportation Company, 167th CSG
September 6, 2004
SPC Michael Martinez
A Company, 1-6 Field Artillery
September 8, 2004
SPC Edgar P. Daclan Jr.
HHC, 1-18 Infantry
September 10, 2004
SPC Marva I. Gomez
A Company, 828th Finance Detachment
September 11, 2004
SPC Joshua J. Henry
A Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
September 20, 2004
SSG Lance J. Koenig
B Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
September 22, 2004
SPC Gregory A. Cox
C Company, 1-77 Armor
September 27, 2004
SFC Joselito Villanueva
C Company, 9th Engineer Battalion
September 27, 2004
SGT Tyler D. Prewitt
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
September 28, 2004
SSG Mike A. Dennie
106th Finance Battalion
September 29, 2004
SGT Michael Uvanni
B Company, 2-108 Infantry
October 1, 2004
PFC Mackenzie F. Callahan
E Troop, 196th Cavalry
October 1, 2004
SPC Morgen N. Jacobs
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
October 6, 2004
SSG Michael S. Voss
HHC, 1-120 Infantry
October 8, 2004
SPC Andrew C. Ehrlich
C Company, 2-2 Infantry
October 18, 2004
SPC Segun F. Akintade
A Company, 2-108th Infantry
October 28, 2004
SGT Charles J. Webb
A Company, 82nd Engineer Battalion
November 3, 2004
SPC Cody L. Wentz
A Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
November 4, 2004
CSM Steven W. Faulkenburg
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
November 9, 2004
SSG Michael C. Ottolini
A Company, 579th Engineer Battalion
November 10, 2004
SGT James C. Matteson
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
November 12, 2004
1LT Edward D. Iwan
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
November 12, 2004
CPT Sean P. Sims
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
November 13, 2004
SPC Daniel J. McConnell
C Company, 1-27 Infantry
November 16, 2004
SPC Jose R. Flores-Mejia
25th Transportation Company
November 16, 2004
SGT Jack Bryant Jr.
A Company, 1-6 Field Artillery
November 20, 2004
SPC Jeremy E. Christensen
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
November 27, 2004
SGT Trinidad R. Martinezluis
B Company, 201st Forward Support Bn.
November 28, 2004
SPC Erik W. Hayes
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
November 29, 2004
SPC David P. Mahlenbrock
B Company, 65th Engineer Battalion
December 3, 2004
SSG Todd D. Olson
C Company, 1-128 Infantry
December 26, 2004
PFC Curtis Wooten
C Company, 1-77 Armor
January 4, 2005
PFC Gunnar D. Becker
B Company, 2-63 Armor
January 13, 2005
SGT Kyle W. Childress
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
January 21, 2005
PFC Jesus A. LeonPerez
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SSG Joseph W. Stevens
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SPC Viktar V. Yolkin
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SPC Michael C. Carlson
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SGT Javier Marin Jr.
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SGT William S. Kinzer
Headquarters Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
January 26, 2005
SPC Kevin M. Luna
B Company, 1-63 Armor
January 27, 2005

_“...The world will little note nor long remember what we say here,
but it can never forget what they did here.
It is rather for us the living, we here be dedicated to the great task remaining before us
—that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they here gave the
last full measure of devotion—that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain,
that this nation shall have a new birth of freedom, and that government of the people, by the people,
for the people shall not perish from the earth.”_
--President Abraham Lincoln
From the Gettysburg Address


----------



## wilbur1 (May 24, 2008)

We will not forget


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2008)

That list is just too damn long...


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 24, 2008)

TO


----------



## v2 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2008)

Agree, V2, its for all countries.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2008)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2008)

My heart and soul go out to all that gave the ultimate sacrifice for our freedoms....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 26, 2008)

I agree with everyone here...especially Evanglider. The price must be paid, but we don't have to enjoy the cost.


----------



## cougar32d (May 26, 2008)

First of all, i would like to thank all veterans of all countries for your service and your sacrifices,thank you. If you'll bear with me i'd like to share a memory with you guys. On Memorial Day 1997 i was a young soldier stationed at Ft. Hood, Texas , and i was not having a good time, i was conteplating going Awol, or worse(smoking myself). I was planning on spending the weekend alone in my barracks room when a soldier that i admired and respected came to my room and told me i had 30 minutes to get ready to go on a road trip. This man took me to his parents home in witchita falls tx, for the weekend and made me realize things were not as bad as i thought they were. after that he helped me become the soldier i am today. His name was Donald J Hasse. Don was killed on Thanksgiving Day 2005 in Taji, Iraq. He was my friend, and I never got to tell him Thank you for saving my life, for being my friend, and that i loved him, like only slodiers can love another.................I miss you brother


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2008)




----------



## cougar32d (May 26, 2008)

We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother;


----------



## Wildcat (May 26, 2008)




----------



## cougar32d (May 26, 2008)

On this day my friends i propose this:for the vets, raise your glass high with me and remember those we loved who didn't come home, for the non-vets, head out to your local bar and find a vet to raise your glass to. REMEMBER THEM 

If you are able, save for them a place inside of you and one backward glance when you are leaving, for the places they can no longer go. 

Be not ashamed to say you loved them, though you may or may not always have. Take what they have left and what they have taught you with their dying and keep it with your own. 

And in that time when men decide and feel safe to call the war insane, take one moment to embrace those gentle heroes you left behind. 

Written January 1, 1970 by Major Michael Davis O'Donnell 
Dak To, South Vietnam 
aise your glass with.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 26, 2008)

Although the Purple Heart is an American decoration, this sentiment applies to the brave warriors of all countries..... 

*"Let it be known that he who wears the military order of the purple heart has given of his blood in the defense of his homeland and shall forever be revered by his fellow countrymen."
*

*George Washington — Commander-in-Chief of the Continental Army, 7 August 1782.*

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Humankind will NEVER be able to pay the debt to those that fight and die, making the ultimate sacrifice, so that others can enjoy the freedom that they take for granted... Someone will always be there to threaten it, someone else will always be there ready to defend it...

I owe you my, my parents and my grandparents freedom and that shall never be forgotten....


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2008)

A thank you from the deepest part of me to all the veterans and those who have crossed over.

Cougar, you're doing fine. A great man you met.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

“God of our fathers, who by land and sea have ever lead us to victory, please continue your inspiring guidance in this the greatest of all conflicts. Strengthen my soul so that the weakening instinct of self-preservation, which besets all of us in battle, shall not blind me to my duty to my own manhood, to the glory of my calling, and to my responsibility to my fellow soldiers. Grant to our armed forces that disciplined valor and mutual confidence which insures success in war. Let me not mourn for the men who have died fighting, but rather let me be glad that such heroes have lived. If it be my lot to die, let me do so with courage and honor in a manner which will bring the greatest harm to the enemy, and please, oh Lord, protect and guide those I shall leave behind. Give us the victory, Lord.”

General George S. Patton


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2008)




----------



## cougar32d (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Njaco, sometimes i just need to get it all out.


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2008)

Upon the shoulders of young giants the world does sit


----------



## Heinz (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Trebor (May 27, 2008)

evangilder said:


> That list is just too damn long...



even one man is just one too many...


what I did for Memorial Day was give George Insley a call. for those of you who don't know, he was my Great Uncle Rudolph Jandreau's CO who served with him in WWII. just look down at my signature.  it was our first time in talking to each other.


----------

